# Sir Vape Juice No 1-5 back in stock!!!



## Sir Vape (10/4/15)

We are fully stocked folks!!!




http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/sir-vape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## moonunit (10/4/15)

Just placed an order, looking forward to trying it out!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Dirge (10/4/15)

moonunit said:


> Just placed an order, looking forward to trying it out!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hope you ordered some #4, one of my favourites right now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## moonunit (10/4/15)

Got #1 and #2, but think I might need to give #4 a go on the next order 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dirge (10/4/15)

moonunit said:


> Got #1 and #2, but think I might need to give #4 a go on the next order
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



If you like Banana Bread you won't be disappointed

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## moonunit (11/4/15)

Sounds good!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moonunit (14/4/15)

@Sir Vape, goods have arrived, excellent delivery from the Courier Guy. Unfortunately when I opened the package my hand were full of juice. Found a hole in the lid of the bottle, can only guess it's from the plastic wrap sealer? No major issue though.













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir Vape (14/4/15)

Hey @moonunit thanks for bringing this to our attention. I have a feeling its the new caps the supplier sent us. Plastic seems slightly thinner. Might have cracked when we sealed it with the heat gun or maybe just a dud cap. Gonna go through all stock now and double check before we pack orders this am. I have pm'd you and we will sort this out.


----------

